# Win a Radio Shack Analog SPL Meter!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/newanalog.jpg[/img]

We have a couple of Radio Shack Analog SPL Meters (Model # 33-4050) that we will give away to a couple of members here at the Shack.


See this thread!



Good luck!


----------

